# Job Verification by DIAC for 175 Visa



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am starting a new thread to know how DIAC verify Applicant's Job experiences. I am really not clear on this process and need everyone's postings through their knowledge and experiences.

Some of our expats have their VISA granted, so they can explain to this thread in details for us................lets start

Many thanks in advance for all the expats who are posting reply to this thread....

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Australian High commission in India usually calls for job verification, if at all they are doing it for you. They speak to the HR, ask for date of joining, roles and responsibilities, designation, a bit about the company. the same is usually asked from the MD (if they get to speak to him). Verification is not common. In last 3 years that I have been reading and observing, I must have come across just half a dozen cases where they did physical job verification. and I have not seen a single IT professional's company being called for the same.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj,

but m in known big IT company and my HR would not be able to tell my roles and resposibilities, I have provided references in my application to DIAC..

one more question, do you think if I need to check for SS for my case, was reading threads on this, so it comes to my mind 



anj1976 said:


> The Australian High commission in India usually calls for job verification, if at all they are doing it for you. They speak to the HR, ask for date of joining, roles and responsibilities, designation, a bit about the company. the same is usually asked from the MD (if they get to speak to him). Verification is not common. In last 3 years that I have been reading and observing, I must have come across just half a dozen cases where they did physical job verification. and I have not seen a single IT professional's company being called for the same.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

As i told you, they normally do not do physical verification for IT Pros. as for ss, if u r on CSL, applied 3-4 months back, your case would be finalised sooner or later. having ss gets you highers on the priority list. in a few months CSL will be waived off and I think all application would be processed the normal way as they used to pre introduction of CSL. It is your call, getting ss wil surely get your app processed faster but you would be stuck to one state for 2 years.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

ok cool

how they were processing the Applications pre introduction of CSL, is it like First come first served basis?

also,i could not find out your application details, can you please publish all of your timelines to have a look 




anj1976 said:


> As i told you, they normally do not do physical verification for IT Pros. as for ss, if u r on CSL, applied 3-4 months back, your case would be finalised sooner or later. having ss gets you highers on the priority list. in a few months CSL will be waived off and I think all application would be processed the normal way as they used to pre introduction of CSL. It is your call, getting ss wil surely get your app processed faster but you would be stuck to one state for 2 years.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I applied in Sept 2008, CSL was introduced in Jan 2009, We applied for ACT ss in April, got it in Sept 2009. Thats my timeline. still waiting for the CO.

Yes pre CSL, it was first come first serve. there was just SOl and it was taking approximately 6 months for the CO to be allocated to your file and then 3 months fr processing. total 9-12 months for the visa. My assessment took 19 days flat which was done in May 2008.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj,

It would be good for all of us if you can add your timelines to below site 

Profiles & Timelines



anj1976 said:


> I applied in Sept 2008, CSL was introduced in Jan 2009, We applied for ACT ss in April, got it in Sept 2009. Thats my timeline. still waiting for the CO.
> 
> Yes pre CSL, it was first come first serve. there was just SOl and it was taking approximately 6 months for the CO to be allocated to your file and then 3 months fr processing. total 9-12 months for the visa. My assessment took 19 days flat which was done in May 2008.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Done..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

gr8 



anj1976 said:


> Done..


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi erviren,

As anj informed, employee evrification is done by the aus embassy. These guys called my employer & me in Dec-09 & asked quite a few questions about my HR's name, team leader's names, peers and DOJ, job responsibilities, CTC , gross & net pay, details about how the attendance is done at my work, access cards, details of my pay slips. Break timings etc etc.. these are few questions that i remember.

Sooooo tired of waiting, and i can imagine how anj might be feeling about the same. 

I'm not clear about the SS, is it changing from 175 to 176 visa? or 175 with SS??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

srn 175 isnt with ss, the moment u have ss, 175 converts to 176.

and no i am not tired of waiting atleast for now i have a one year plan here in India, if I get a CO anything before that, i will be tensed .. this is the key, one has to move one and dont let this visa waiting period take over your life.


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> srn 175 isnt with ss, the moment u have ss, 175 converts to 176.
> 
> and no i am not tired of waiting atleast for now i have a one year plan here in India, if I get a CO anything before that, i will be tensed .. this is the key, one has to move one and dont let this visa waiting period take over your life.


Hi Anj,

I must apprecitae your patience, i feel jittery & impatient already about my application.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

srn, leave it, move on and see how fast time passes and how fast things seem to move for u. the more impatient u become, the longer it seems


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All ,

I noticed that , many of the December applicants , including Mr India , Envrin , Avinash and many others have got CO , can you guys update this thread about how was your employment verification and what questions you and your MD/HR faced recently ? . I appreciate your patience in advance.


----------

